# Die Stämme



## KlawWarYoshi (4. Januar 2013)

*Die Stämme*

Hallo liebe Community,
ich weiß nicht ganz genau ob ich hier im richtigen Forum gelandet bin. Aber ich wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand Interesse hätte die Stämme zu spielen? Würden dann einen PCGH-X-Stamm gründen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
KlawWarYoshi


----------



## Frankie2510 (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Die Stämme*

Hallo KlawWarYoshi,

bitte komme mal bei uns auf die Homepage (PCGHX-Clan - Startseite), dort kannst du dich anmeldenund einen Thread eröffnen, oder du meldest dich mal bei uns im TS (46.4.113.236) und sprichst einen der Admins  (SiQ3, Ruxer, Wurstwasser oder Veriquitas) an.

Gruß Frankie


----------

